# The isopod and springtail thread



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi guys,
Im curious how everyone keep their bugs and what they feed them. I figured if we had a thread with all the info in it, it makes it easier for us newer keepers. Here is what i keep and how i keep them

Tropical and pink springtails- Eco earth, misted every other day. Fed White Rice and yeast

Isos-Giant orange/dwarf white/dwarf purple-Eco earth, misted every other day. Fed peice of potato and some yeast. 

I would be very interest to hear what other do,a nd what they find works very well, and how often tanks are seeded

Pat


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

there are already quite a few threads JUST like what youre asking for. Do a quick search and add to that one


----------



## snared99 (Feb 28, 2008)

I realize there are other iso and bug threads, I just thought it would be nice to have alot of info in one spot


----------



## tongo (Jul 29, 2007)

Look up Pumilo's thread on bugs. Already has a bunch on info in it.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/66991-how-culture-isopods-woodlice-springtails.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/64919-great-isopod-woodlice-culture-foods.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/fo...clean-your-mite-contaminated-springtails.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/79208-pumilo-dougs-bugs-my-new-closet.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/93938-silver-temperate-springtails.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/94348-3-micron-filters-why-how-where.html


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

Perfect, alot of info in one spot. Exactly what this forum is.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

snared99 said:


> Tropical and pink springtails- *Eco earth*, misted every other day. Fed White Rice and yeast
> 
> Isos-Giant orange/dwarf white/dwarf purple-*Eco earth*, misted every other day. Fed peice of potato and some yeast.
> 
> ...


Hey Pat, do yourself a little favor. Try changing your substrate a bit. Add LOT'S of leaf litter. We are talking like 75% leaf litter, and only 25% Eco Earth, Coco fiber, or ABG mix.
For the springtails, the leaf litter will provide many voids in the substrate. This translates to many more springtails in the same size container.
For the isopods, they eat leaf litter, so they are basically living in food! 
I'd be willing to bet that your production will easily double or more.


----------

